

PatchMatch: Amazing new Photoshop algorithms coming in CS5 - epall
http://cs5.org/?p=147

======
cesare
Content aware resizing (using the seam carving algorithm) is also available as
a plugin for GIMP:

<http://liquidrescale.wikidot.com/>

Here's the presentation (SIGGRAPH 2007) from the authors of the library used
in the plugin:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIFCV2spKtg&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIFCV2spKtg&feature=player_embedded#t=241)

~~~
sp332
Heck, you can do liquid rescale in Javascript now.
[http://labs.pimsworld.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/demo-
co...](http://labs.pimsworld.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/demo-content-
aware-image-resizing-2/) (requires a browser with fast javascript - not IE)

------
spicyj
I wonder if techniques similar to this will be included somehow in CS5:

[http://www.cs.washington.edu/homes/pro/papers/videoEnhanceme...](http://www.cs.washington.edu/homes/pro/papers/videoEnhancement/videoEnhancement.htm)

~~~
gsaines
Both of these techniques are drool-worthy. As a designer who spends a lot of
time using the creative suite, I want both features YESTERDAY. Nice post.

------
falsestprophet
Well done. But, at what point of amazement do Adobe engineers have to worry
about being burned as witches?

------
elbenshira
We implemented a seam carving algo in our computer vision course. We found
"perfect" (minimum cost) seams, so the algo was very slow. It's great that
more research has gone into faster (although perhaps not as theoretically
"perfect") algorithms.

If we're allowed to destroy our pictures by non-ratio-holding resizes, then we
should be able to destroy our pictures with cool seam carving techniques.
Think of the possibilities!

~~~
liuliu
seam curve is not slow. I implemented seam curving to shrink 800x600 image
into 800x200 image on one core computer with less than 1 second.

Edit: if you mean the total minimum cost of all curves, I am wrong.

~~~
elbenshira
Yep, total minimum cost of all curves is what I did. I did it in Matlab,
something I don't know much about at all, so it is definitely not optimized.

------
btn
"coming in CS5" is misleading.

CS5.org is not run by Adobe, who haven't said anything about this being
included in CS5 products.

------
TheElder
Links to the researchers if you are interested:

<http://www.danbgoldman.com/>

<http://www.wisdom.weizmann.ac.il/~elishe/>

<http://www.connellybarnes.com/work/>

<http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~af/>

Great work guys.

------
conoryoung
I haven't even learned one tenth of the features in CS3 yet. And yet,
surprise, surprise, I seem to do just fine. More feature bloat as far as I'm
concerned.

~~~
dpcan
I wish Adobe would just create a single program I buy ONCE for $499 instead of
every couple years, then allow me to buy only the add-ons that I need at $40
each (for example).

I guess I can't win against corporate greed, and since they have no REAL
competition after buying Macromedia, they will keep getting away with these
outrageous prices for upgrades.

~~~
ig1
If you don't think the features are worth the price than don't buy the
product. Adobe aren't forcing you to upgrade. If enough people don't think the
features are worth buying than Adobe will reduce the price.

But frankly CS seems cheap at the price. $500 - that's probably what 5 hours
of your time costs to your employer, the amount of time the new CS features
will save most professional users means it'll pay for itself within weeks if
not days.

